# Wat color is my mouse



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I have never seen this color before and i have had since she was able to go







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LisaPizza (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't help you on the colour but wow! She is a very striking mousey


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's called recessive yellow. My D'or is exactly the same color, and I believe Eden10 has a male that is RY as well. They are very pretty.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Thanku 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------

